#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Trockene Makuladegeneration: Neues Medikament im Test >

## aerzteblatt.de

Bonn ? Eine therapeutische Option zur Behandlung der so genannten trockenen altersabhängigen Makuladegeneration (AMD) könnte eine Substanz namens Fenretinide sein. Darauf weist die Universitätsklinik Bonn in einer aktuellen Mitteilung hin.Die AMD ist die ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

